# Talbot Express paint help



## kimbowbill (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi

does anyone know where i would find the colour code for the main body of my mH, i know the cab is bianco corfo and have read the thread and can possibly get that colour, but the main body is slightly different, i have looked in all my service books and paperwork and literally all over, though one of you peeps might know, its 1991 H reg Eldiss Monarch, peaguot talbot express

many thanks

Jenny


----------



## AndyC (Apr 24, 2010)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi
> 
> does anyone know where i would find the colour code for the main body of my mH, i know the cab is bianco corfo and have read the thread and can possibly get that colour, but the main body is slightly different, i have looked in all my service books and paperwork and literally all over, though one of you peeps might know, its 1991 H reg Eldiss Monarch, peaguot talbot express
> 
> ...


Corfu White was pretty much the standard colour for the Talbot Express... The coachbuilt body will have been built from powder coated or spray painted aluminium sheet, I doubt that Elddis will be able to tell you the colour, your best bet is to visit an automotive paint specialist to see if they can match it.

AndyC


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 24, 2010)

Why not try a small touch-up pot of 'appliance white' on a discrete area?

Can't be far off ...


----------



## biggirafe (Apr 24, 2010)

Halfords Nissan white 531 is the colour we use


----------



## maingate (Apr 24, 2010)

Due to the age of your van, it will be nothing like the white when it was new. All white paint goes a slightly creamy colour due to sunlight.

You would have to T-cut the whole van to match the new paint.


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 24, 2010)

as andyc sez go to paint specialist who will poss remove a flake or two paint and match it and if small amount req have it put in aerosol.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Apr 25, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> as andyc sez go to paint specialist who will poss remove a flake or two paint and match it and if small amount req have it put in aerosol.



Quite agree or get your local Chips Away to sort out the odd spots.

Peter


----------



## Brandyman (Apr 25, 2010)

When   get home I will give you the code 
         Had my van sprayed Home WED


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Apr 25, 2010)

hi there, if you contact autosupplies at chesterfield 01246827509 they will put a spectograph on the van and mix the paint to the colour it is now


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 27, 2010)

maingate said:


> Due to the age of your van, it will be nothing like the white when it was new. All white paint goes a slightly creamy colour due to sunlight.
> 
> You would have to T-cut the whole van to match the new paint.



a job for AJ perhaps, lol, the area is on the back bumper area (dont ask) yes women drivers, i know all the jokes, i just want to get a colour thats near as damn it, we've tried Halfords but apparently its obscolete now, been told that Fiat white 210 or 224 is the nearest,

thanks  

Jenny


----------



## Brandyman (Apr 27, 2010)

*paint*

Hi this is the details for:::: fiat bianco corfu 224::::: Hope this helps you .
Merv


----------



## Mr B (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Kimbowbill,
  Halford colour code AC224 Bianco Corfu is almost a perfect match for my 1990 T E Highwayman. tell the person they will find it under their Fiat list
regards,
Chris


----------



## barnybg (Apr 27, 2010)

*paint.*

Or if it has discoloured go to Autoparts or a paint stockists /mixers and they have  paint cards/slips you can go through and match to the colour outside,then they will mix it,there and then.

But Fiat ....eh ! mmm crafty Pug,talbot or citreon,but Fiat paint,these frenchies!


----------



## Mr B (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Barneybg,
    Talbot, Citreon, Ducato all the same wagon but with a different front grill and badge on.
Chris


----------

